# graft jacket code



## steps2codes (Nov 6, 2008)

Am I allowed to charge for the graft jackets and if so, under what code?


----------



## mbort (Nov 6, 2008)

sure you are if you have documentation to support them.

I dont know much about them, but I have a co-worker that does these often so I checked with her..for you.

She said to see codes 15330-15336


----------



## steps2codes (Nov 7, 2008)

I recently attended a conference and these codes were mentioned but I have never used them, my facility does not do a lot of procedures with this graft but if we get the extra buck and we have documentation why not do it right? thank you so much


----------



## mbort (Nov 7, 2008)

are they doing the graft jackets on shoulders?  The reason I ask is because I am taking the cpc-ortho tomorrow 11/8, and I just read something about it in the study guide..not sure if I'd get in trouble if I post.  

If so, send me a PM with your # and I'll call you and read it to you


----------

